# xorg-server-1.1.0 blockt ati-drivers

## fragro82

Hi,

ich hab das Problem das nach dem update das Modul fglrx nicht gefunden wird und auch nicht mehr nachinstallieren kann... was mach ich jetzt?!  :Sad: 

----------

## frary

Die Treiber von Nvidia und ATI funktionieren nicht mit xorg 7.1. Du kannst entweder die Treiber von xorg benutzen oder bei xorg-7.0 bleiben...

Gruß

T

----------

## fragro82

Ich habe eine x700 mobile in meinem Notebook und habe in die xorg.conf statt fglrx das modul radeon eingetragen.

Jetzt startet er aber nur mit 640x480, obwohl die möglichen Auflösungen eingetragen sind und mit fglrx funktionierten.

Braucht das Modul radeon irgendwelche anderen Einträge?

hier meine xorg.conf:

```
...

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier  "TFT Panel"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ATI x700 mobile"

        Driver      "radeon"

#       Driver      "fglrx"

#       Driver      "ati"

        Option      "Accel" "On"

        Option      "DDCMode" "On"

        OPtion      "CloneMode" "On"

        Option      "DynamicClocks" "On"

        Option      "DesktopSetup" "horizontal"

        Option      "OverlayOnCRTC2" "1"

        Option      "AGPMode" "4"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite" "True"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "True"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "dri"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "TFT Screen"

        Device     "ATI x700 mobile"

        Monitor    "TFT Panel"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport  0 0

                Virtual   1280 800

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport  0 0

                Virtual   1280 800

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport  0 0

                Virtual   1280 800

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

...
```

..und die xorg.0.log:

[code:1:e18d11b2be]X Window System Version 7.1.0

Release Date: 22 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.16-reiser4-r2 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.16-reiser4-r2 #1 Sat May 13 15:07:41 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 June 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun  5 11:40:49 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Notebook X-Server"

(**) |-->Screen "TFT Screen" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "TFT Panel"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI x700 mobile"

(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "USBMouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard"

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

	/usr/share/fonts/local/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "15"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 144d,c018 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2591 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2660 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 144d,c018 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 144d,c018 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 144d,c018 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 144d,c018 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 144d,c018 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,266e card 144d,c018 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:3: chip 8086,266d card 144d,2115 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 144d,c018 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2653 card 144d,c018 rev 03 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 144d,c018 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5652 card 144d,c018 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:05:0: chip 14e4,169c card 144d,c018 rev 03 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:07:0: chip 8086,4223 card 8086,1001 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:09:0: chip 1180,0476 card 5000,0000 rev b3 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 06:09:1: chip 1180,0552 card 144d,c018 rev 08 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:09:2: chip 1180,0822 card 144d,c018 rev 17 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:09:3: chip 1180,0592 card 144d,c018 rev 08 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xc0100000 - 0xc01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xc4000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,6,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc80fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x88000000 - 0x89ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (6:9:0), (6,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0580 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x88000000 - 0x89ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc M26 [Radeon Mobility X700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xc0100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xc8011c00 - 0xc8011cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xc8011800 - 0xc80118ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xc8011000 - 0xc80117ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xc8010000 - 0xc8010fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xc0000400 - 0xc00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xc0000800 - 0xc00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xc8011c00 - 0xc8011cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xc8011800 - 0xc80118ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xc8011000 - 0xc80117ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xc8010000 - 0xc8010fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xc0000400 - 0xc00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xc0000800 - 0xc00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xc8011c00 - 0xc8011cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xc8011800 - 0xc80118ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xc8011000 - 0xc80117ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xc8010000 - 0xc8010fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xc0000400 - 0xc00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xc0000800 - 0xc00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtt"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtt

(II) UnloadModule: "xtt"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtt" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 4.0.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 6.5.7

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.7) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

	ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xc8011c00 - 0xc8011cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xc8011800 - 0xc80118ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xc8011000 - 0xc80117ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xc8010000 - 0xc8010fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xc0000400 - 0xc00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xc0000800 - 0xc00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xc8011c00 - 0xc8011cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xc8011800 - 0xc80118ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xc8011000 - 0xc80117ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xc8010000 - 0xc8010fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xc0000400 - 0xc00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xc0000800 - 0xc00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[14] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[30] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[31] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xc0100000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "accel" "On"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "DDCMode" "On"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "DynamicClocks" "On"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE)" (ChipID = 0x5652)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): PCIE card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "radeon"

(EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM

[dri] Disabling DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): ATOM BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Port0: DDCType-0, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Port1: DDCType-2, DACType--1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- DVI-D

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): ref_freq: 2700, min_pll: 20000, max_pll: 50000, xclk: 40000, sclk: 350.000000, mclk: 330.000000

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=7 min=20000 max=50000; xclk=40000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor DDC, default HSync and VRefresh used

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): No DDC data available, DDCMode option is dismissed

(WW) RADEON(0): LVDS Info:

XRes: 1280, YRes: 800, DotClock: 68900

HBlank: 128, HOverPlus: 21, HSyncWidth: 32

VBlank: 16, VOverPlus: 4, VSyncWidth: 4

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1280x800

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600O

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 3

(II) RADEON(0): Validating CRTC2 modes for MergedFB ------------ 

(II) RADEON(0): CRT2 Monitor: Using default hsync range of 28.00-33.00 kHz

(II) RADEON(0): CRT2 Monitor: Using default vrefresh range of 43.00-72.00 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 500.00 MHz

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (height too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)

(II) RADEON(0): Not using mode "800x600O" (no mode of this name)

(II) RADEON(0): Total of 1 CRTC2 modes found for MergedFB------------ 

(II) RADEON(0): Modes for CRT1: ********************

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1280x800": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"   68.90  1280 1301 1333 1408  800 804 808 816

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   68.90  1024 1301 1333 1408  768 804 808 816

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600O": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600O"   68.90  800 1301 1333 1408  600 804 808 816

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   68.90  640 1301 1333 1408  350 804 808 816

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   68.90  640 1301 1333 1408  400 804 808 816

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   68.90  720 1301 1333 1408  400 804 808 816

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   68.90  640 1301 1333 1408  480 804 808 816

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   68.90  832 1301 1333 1408  624 804 808 816

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 68.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"   68.90  1152 1301 1333 1408  768 804 808 816

(II) RADEON(0): Modes for CRT2: ********************

(**) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) RADEON(0): Generating MergedFB mode list

(II) RADEON(0): No MetaModes given, linking largest common modes by default

(II) RADEON(0): Merged "640x480" (640x480) and "640x480" (640x480) to 640x480 (Clone)

(EE) RADEON(0): Virtual width to small for given CRT2Position offset

(EE) RADEON(0): Virtual height to small for given CRT2Position offset

(==) RADEON(0): MergedFB: DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) RADEON(0): MM_TABLE: c4-0c-be-26-02-8b-34-8b-74-22-8a-44-1a-66

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xc8011c00 - 0xc8011cff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xc8011800 - 0xc80118ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xc8011000 - 0xc80117ff (0x800) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xc8010000 - 0xc8010fff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xc8000000 - 0xc800ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xc0000400 - 0xc00004ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xc0000800 - 0xc00009ff (0x200) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[16] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[18] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[19] 0	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000020a0 - 0x000020bf (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x000018e0 - 0x000018ef (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x00001880 - 0x000018bf (0x40) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[33] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[34] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0

(**) RADEON(0): Map: 0xd0000000, 0x08000000

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x8000000)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode(0x8200b68)

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x001c0007 0x00020047 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=7, fd=71, pd=2

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=0, fd=0, pd=0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x8200b68

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Enabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(**) RADEON(0):   agp_size         : 0x082195f0

(**) RADEON(0):   agp_base         : 0x00010008

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

640x480      1050938.32   640 1301 1333 1408   480  804  808  816 (24,32)

640x480      1050938.32   640 1301 1333 1408   480  804  808  816 (24,32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): dc=6890, of=27560, fd=71, pd=4

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): dc=2519, of=20152, fd=52, pd=8

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x8201518

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x8201518)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd7ffd000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC2, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: 0x00000007 0x00030034 0x00000000 (0x0000a400)

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=7, fd=52, pd=3

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

Last edited by fragro82 on Mon Jun 05, 2006 9:55 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## fragro82

Die andere Frage ist, wie kann ich ein downgrade machen? Das meta-eBuild für xorg-7.0* ist mit abhängigkeiten >= versehen, also lande ich damit beim selben Ergebnis und die einzelnen benötigten eBuilds hab ich nicht im Kopf.   :Confused: 

----------

## franzf

Du kannst die das emerge-log (/var/log/emerge.log) anschaun. Da stehen alle emerges drin, vor allem die letzten  :Wink: 

Da siehst du dann auch was alles (war echt nicht viel, bei mir ~10 Pakete) upgedatet wurde.

Das blockst du dann selbst mittels Einträgen in /etc/portage/package.mask.

Ein simples emerge -uDNavt world zeigt dir dann die Updates an (im tree, verbose) und wartet auf deine answer  :Wink: 

Da die Zeitangaben im log mit bloßem Auge nicht zu entziffern sind, vllt mal app-portage/kuroo probieren?

Das zeigt dann die log-Einträge mit Zeit im üblichen Format an  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## fragro82

Ok habe downgraded. Das radeon Modul will nicht über 640x480 hinaus arbeiten.

Für alle die auch ein downgrade machen wollen, hier meine /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1

<=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 -x86 #hatte Abhängigkeitsproleme mit den alten ebuilds, daher hab ich sie "ausgeblendet"

<x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

x11-drivers/synaptics

<x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0

<x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa
```

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Die andere Frage ist, wie kann ich ein downgrade machen? 

 

Um zu verhindern, dass Xorg >7.0 installiert wird, muss man derzeit einfach die xorg-Pakete aus der package.unmask rausnehmen. Die Xorg7.0 Pakete sind nicht mehr gemasked (wohl aber noch ~arch markiert).

EDIT: *hust* vergesst was ich gesagt hab, ist wohl schon wieder nicht mehr aktuellLast edited by Vortex375 on Mon Jun 05, 2006 10:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

für ein emerge-log mit zeitangaben: 

```
genlop -l
```

um das xorg-update zu blocken bzw rückgängig zu machen, folgendes in die /etc/portage/packages.mask:

```

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.0

>=x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.2-r1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1

>=x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0
```

...solange, bis ati bzw nvidia ihre treiber an xorg-7.1 angepasst haben.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> ...solange, bis ati bzw nvidia ihre treiber an xorg-7.1 angepasst haben.

 

Und das kann - leider - unter Umständen mehrere Monate dauern. Zumindest bei nvidia, mit ati kenn ich mich nicht aus.

----------

## franzf

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ...solange, bis ati bzw nvidia ihre treiber an xorg-7.1 angepasst haben. 
> 
> Und das kann - leider - unter Umständen mehrere Monate dauern. Zumindest bei nvidia, mit ati kenn ich mich nicht aus.

 

Kacke  :Sad: 

Ich hab momentan das Problem, dass ich die Schrift in den Code-Kästen hier im Forum net seh  :Sad: 

Ansonsten klappt eigentlich alles bestens ^^ (bis auf den fakt, dass ich nicht einfach ein world-update schieben kann wegen dem Block...)

Wenn das also noch lange dauert muss ich doch wieder downgraden  :Sad: . Kann ja sonst gar nimmer richtig mitdiskutieren ^^

v7.1 hat bei mir nochmal nen ziemlichen boost gegeben (gegenüber 7.0, was gegenüber 6.8 blablabla ^^ ). 

UT2004: Ich hatte auf bestimmten Servern immer Lags. Die sind jetzt weg!!!

Außerdem gabs immer "Durchschüsse", heißt ich seh dass ich den Gegner (mit shok/lightning) treff, der Schuss geht aber durch ^^ (->lag). Dachte immer das liegt an nem Netzwerk-Bug in der Linux-Version des UT-Clients.

Diese Durchschüsse sind jetzt weg  :Smile: 

Leute die mich vor 7.1 spielen gesehen haben meinten jetzt ich hätt nen aimbot ^^

BITTE NVIDIA UND ATI:

Schnellstmöglich Treiber nachlegen!!! (Oder endlich nen OSS-Treiber zulassen  :Razz: )

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

ich hatte auch nur das fontproblem (allerdings im gesamten kde), der server lief ansonsten. ich habe schon berichte gelesen, wo sich das fontprob durch die aktivierung von sub-pixel-hinting umgehen lies.

----------

## franzf

Bei manchen soll auch Option "RenderAccel" "false" geholfen haben ...

(bei mir nicht)

----------

## buthus

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Bei manchen soll auch Option "RenderAccel" "false" geholfen haben ...
> 
> (bei mir nicht)

 

Bei mir auch nicht. Daher bin ich erstmal wieder eine Version zurück, nun klappt auch das @-Zeichen wieder. Der neue xf86 Keyboard-Treiber hat bei mir nämlich auch Ärger gemacht.

----------

## flash49

 *buthus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei mir auch nicht. Daher bin ich erstmal wieder eine Version zurück, nun klappt auch das @-Zeichen wieder. Der neue xf86 Keyboard-Treiber hat bei mir nämlich auch Ärger gemacht.

 

Falls das @-Problem wieder mal auftaucht versuch mal 'Option      "XkbVariant" "basic" '. 

```
        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "basic"
```

----------

